# Exclusive to Best Buy?



## skoiboy (Oct 20, 2007)

Does anyone have any thoughts as to whether we'll see the device at other stores anytime soon? It seems that TiVo may have signed an exclusive deal with Best Buy, at least for the launch.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

skoiboy said:


> Does anyone have any thoughts as to whether we'll see the device at other stores anytime soon? It seems that TiVo may have signed an exclusive deal with Best Buy, at least for the launch.


I am assuming you are talking about brick and mortar stores?

If so I would think it would be sold any place TiVos are sold, but I honestly don't know what other brick and mortar stores are still selling TiVos, other than Best Buy.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Judging from Tivo's comments, it sounds like the initial supply was limited, so Tivo and BB got the first run. I would guess once they're over the hump (anytime now?) we might see them show up at other Tivo resellers.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

ABT has it in stock, but ABT through Amazon shows available on the 15th. Maybe Amazon will also have it then.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

cherry ghost said:


> ABT has it in stock, but ABT through Amazon shows available on the 15th. Maybe Amazon will also have it then.


It's on sale too!!! 99 cents off

I see Weaknees has the TiVo Stream.

http://www.weaknees.com/cart/product.php?productid=60797

not on sale though. Still $129.99.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

available from Amazon on the 15th

http://www.amazon.com/TiVo-TCDA9400...F8&qid=1349961064&sr=8-1&keywords=tivo+stream


----------

